# What do you think?



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

What do you think of the Rat Mansion?
http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-5-STORY-RAT...yZ116396QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

OOORRR:
The Martins R690?
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
Both cages can hold three rats, but I will just have 2 boys in there. I am getting my one boy a buddy.
ALSO: how are the Martins cages with putting them together? Do the shelves just snap in or what?


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie (May 23, 2007)

The Coast cage (top one) is what i use for my ratties. The only thing i have noticed, is the wheel isnt as big as i would like it to be. But i house 3 in one of my coast cages and 2 in the other 2 i have. i think it is a very nice cage because of the food dishs being held in place and up off the ground floor so they dosnt get bedding in it. ^.^


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

The Martin's come with the shelves attached to one side with c-rings. You put the front, back and side walls together (with either included c-rings, or zip-ties which is much easier and saves time if you need to take the cage apart later).


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

how does the rat mansion go together/set up(shelves)?


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I don't know much about how the Martin's cages go together, but if you do get that one, make sure and get the coated kind. I've never used one of their cages because I've always thought them a pain in the butt to cover the shelves. I've heard very good things about the Coast cages though. 

HAve you look at SuperPet cages? (superpetusa.com) I've always had good experiences with them. Also, eBay is always a great place to look for cages as well.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

GET THE MARTINS!!!!!! you can't hang anything in the other one! Martin's bars are better too, because the floors on the mansion aren't small rectangles at least the martin's have small ones so their feet don't fall through as easy. The Martin's are simple, just take a little time to put all the clasps on.
The rat mansion is ONE PIECE, there's no way to take it apart.
Good luck!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend the Coast Cage. I have one that my two girls are in right now (not the mansion though, it only has the shelf with the wheel and the one with the dishes), and it just isn't a very cage in my opinion. It's not customizeable at all, there's hardly any room to add anything to it. It's hard to clean because nothing comes apart (and even my little cage is hard to clean, I can't imagine that big one). Since I got mine for free it's okay, and it'll be good for quarantining and stuff after I get a bigger one this week, but I wouldn't ever buy a Coast Cage.


----------



## chefner (May 6, 2007)

papricka said:


> What do you think of the Rat Mansion?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-5-STORY-RAT...yZ116396QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> OOORRR:
> ...


Under General Rat Topics there is a post from somebody whose rats just got out of a cage like that top one you linked to, just FYI.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I've been looking into cages too....I've seen both the ones you are talking about.....there are some roomy cages on ebay under ferret cages.


----------

